# Rene Weller stinkt nicht, er muss nur dringend duschen



## axam (21 Juli 2016)

Seine Frau stellt in aller Öffentlichkeit klar, dass er nicht stinkt. Unter vier Augen sagt sie ihm, dass er sich duschen soll


----------



## Padderson (22 Juli 2016)

RTL hats leider gesperrt:angry:


----------

